# My cloning method



## zem (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello all,
I took some pics of my cloner and thought to share with you what i came up with. 
As you can see, i have a regular seedling tray with regular floral oasis foam from the local flower shop that i cut to 1x1x1.5" cubes inserted in the tray. this tray sits in a DIY polyethylene lined tub. Below is a 20L container which i had to cut in order to insert a very tiny pump 3-4w type which floods the tub every 4 hours, and is on the same 15minute timer as the veg plants. The tub is on a shelf with 6 cfls which acts as a dome when they are cloning, but i open it after they root and if i want to buy time,  i start feeding them, and they give me the time that i need,  took a shot of the roots, these have been there for 6-7 weeks, the ones that were transplanted are now big plants, so you can see how long i could go with them inside that cloning flood and drain chamber. This cloner fits 60 clones and more, much more than most mj growers need, i have other purposes for it as i have a veggies greenhouse and use it for starting up all what i place in there, but i have done the same in a 6x15x15" box which fits nicely anywhere. The cubes are very practical, they slip in and out of the tray holes as needed, can be moved around and removed and inspected easily, and there is no transplant shock since the entire cube is removed and transplanted. 
As for the rate of cloning, i rarely lose a clone, even the frail ones which i have little hope in when i cut, surprise me and root in there. The pump and res below was only recently added, i had same rates with handwatering them, the key is to have the right conditions inside, warm humid temps airy clean medium. The pump and timer made it automatic and allowed me to grow them some before transplant. 
I hope that you liked this method, and find in it useful info that you can use in your cloners  Happy cloning 

View attachment 20160724_105611.jpg


View attachment 20160724_105738.jpg


View attachment 20160724_105808.jpg


----------



## SHOT (Jul 24, 2016)

Wow its an awesome way for cloning with a 95% success. I will make a mini one for me near my grow box. Thanks zem for this thread, its really helpful!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2016)

Holy cow that is some good roots! Very cool for you to show us this. You got this down. thanks zem!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2016)

You da man zem


----------



## zem (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks I am glad that you all liked it, because i am loving it 

View attachment 20160808_200914.jpg


----------

